

Does the quantum wave function represent reality? (2012) - siavosh
http://phys.org/news/2012-04-quantum-function-reality.html

======
ikeboy
Based on a quick read: This assumes
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counterfactual_definiteness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counterfactual_definiteness)
and denies
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superdeterminism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superdeterminism).

This doesn't look like anything new, as it's been known for a long time that
assuming either one tells you a lot about the interpretation of quantum
mechanics.

Maybe someone who knows more about QM can tell me if this is meaningful at
all?

Edit: this is from 2012. I don't see what's there that hasn't been known since
the 70-80s.

